# Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Gaming OC Pro



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2020)

The Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Gaming OC Pro comes overclocked out of the box, and the power limit has been raised, too. The large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler achieves impressive temperatures of only 62°C, and a dual-BIOS feature is included as well.

*Show full review*


----------



## vlad.coolish (Dec 3, 2020)

Ukrainian price for this card ~ $850 USD


----------



## looks (Dec 4, 2020)

again with those sketchy power connectors, caused a lot of problems on the 3070, 3080 and 3090 gaming oc and eagle cards, wonder if they fixed the issue.



vlad.coolish said:


> Ukrainian price for this card ~ $850 USD



taiwan's price ~524USD


----------



## laggitech (Dec 5, 2020)

What is the difference between PRO nonPRO?


----------



## NofalA1 (Dec 7, 2020)

laggitech said:


> What is the difference between PRO nonPRO?



As far as i can tell, the main difference is that the PRO uses one 8 pin and one 6 pin power input, which are specified to provide up to 300w combined. 
Whereas the nonPro only has a single 8 pin power input, which provides up to 225w. 
Also the heatsink on the Pro is bigger. So the Pro is better for overclocking.


----------



## bernaction (Jan 11, 2021)

In Brazil, Aorus Master 3060ti = U$ 977,08


----------



## nunyabiz0000 (Jan 31, 2021)

Anyone having issues besides me getting this thing to undervolt using hiveos?


----------



## Herdiyan999 (Nov 20, 2021)

Could this card both together minning with the 3060 ti eagle version without any problem?


----------

